# Control de tono de 2 vias probado



## jcs110903 (Sep 30, 2011)

Este circuito es de fácil construcción, los integrados que utiliza con de bajo costo, se trata de 2 operacionales dobles similares a la LM 358, 082, 072, 1458, 4558, etc. Con un consumo de 70mA a 100mA y una tensión de simética de 12v. Es decir que no hace falta amplificar la corriente de los zener. Le recomiendo si vas a soldar con pistola calentar la misma fuera del impreso y luego soldar para evitar levantar las venas o que el campo magnético dañe el integrado. Se pueden usar dos integrados diferentes ya que cada uno trabaja la mitad para cada canal buscando que los dos canales se oigan parejo, porque no todos los integrados trabajan igual.




PCB



Conponentes en la placa


----------



## yuccez (Oct 3, 2011)

dos tonos??? agudos y graves me imagino


----------



## jcs110903 (Oct 4, 2011)

si positivo control de bajos y agudos es muy bueno y tiene una ganacia 1: 10 saludos jorge si tienes alguna duda me lo informas y yo te ayudo


----------



## Mandrake (Oct 4, 2011)

jcs110903 dijo:


> . . . Le recomiendo si vas a soldar con pistola calentar la misma fuera del impreso y luego soldar para evitar levantar las venas o *que el campo magnético dañe el integrado* . . .



¿Estas vendiendo fruta?. Es el calor excesivo de una pistola de soldar, que puede dañar el chip de los integrados.

Utilice mejor un cautin de 60W y aplique rapidamente la soldadura.


----------



## reMixer (Jun 17, 2018)

Usar una base de 8 pines tambien ayuda a no jorobar el integrado con el calor.
A propósito, por favor, conocen algun control de tono de 2 vias similar a este pero con fuente simple?
Es para un amplificador portatil, el pcb lo diseño yo. Gracias


----------



## pandacba (Jun 18, 2018)

Es muy simple, podes hacerlo de varias maneras, una de ellas creando una masa virtual
Es una de las formas más simples y que funciona correctamente





Esta es otra forma trabaja bien, necesita capacitores de buena capacidad(ya que es de media onda) 
Hay otra opción   con un operacional y dos transistores, pero no tengo a mano el esquema


----------



## antoito (Jun 18, 2018)

Podría estar interesado, pero...
¿Cuál sería el aumento/disminución de db del controll de tonos?.
Parece que el pcb tiene  mas componentes que el esquema, ¿Podrías poner el pcb real al esquema y numerar los componentes?.
gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 18, 2018)

antoito dijo:


> ¿Cuál sería el aumento/disminución de db del controll de tonos?.





jcs110903 dijo:


> control de bajos y agudos es muy bueno y tiene una ganacia 1: 10


 
Yo veo un componente mas por canal , además de las dos resistencias y los zeners de la alimentación que son lógicas


----------



## antoito (Jun 21, 2018)

Bueno, llevo toda la mañana con el esquema y el PCB y hay cosas que no capto, ya estoy mareado de tanto analizar. Será la edad.
En el esquema no figura la unión desde la patilla 7 del integrado al punto de unión de las resistencias de 10K y 22K, cosa que sí figura en el PCB.
Quizás la salida del integrado, pata 6, sea un puente y no una resistencia, ya que sólo está unida a la resistencia de 33K, en el PCB, cuando debería de estar unida, además, al condensador de 2,2 nf.
No aprecio utilidad alguna en los dos zener y sus resistencias, ya que se supone que se alimentará directamente de la fuente del previo, además no figuran en el esquema.
Ruego analicen mis comentarios, ya que estoy interesado en su realización, para un mini-previo de lámparas que tengo.


----------



## pandacba (Jun 21, 2018)

Si falta la unión de las dos R a la salida del operacional en el esquema pero esta correcto en el pcb? cuál es el problema?
Estas viendo muy mal la salida del pin 6 pasa por debjajo de la Rde 47k que va a masa y al pin5 luego se ve  una resistencia horizontal hacia la izquierda eso si es un puente y llega la unión de la R de 33K y de C de 2n2...
Si te da tanto trabajo porque no buscas otro? hay millones en el foro y en la red


----------



## antoito (Jun 21, 2018)

Gracias por tu interés.
Lógicamente me iré a otro sitio a buscar otro.
Leyendo la contestación anterior y ésta, ya maliciaba que algo así sería la contestación-respuesta-ayuda por vuestra parte.
Por cierto, en el PCB del pin 6 sólo sale a una sóla resistencia.
Una y no más, Santo Tomás.


----------



## reMixer (Jun 21, 2018)

Si no hay sonido a la salida, tal vez el voltaje de referencia en una de las entradas del op-amp, no esta recibiendo la tensión debida. Una vez me paso eso, con una fuente simple y una pcb universal, no hacia contacto y no sonaba, me volvi loco midiendo y buscando.


----------

